# Transfer photos from USB flash drive to Apple Ipad



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Could you show me the way to do this please?:smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This may work https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5070073 read through the posts.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Certified-Irisation-Lightning-Connector-Expansion-Gold/dp/B01DNCJP0C/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1524709352&sr=8-11&keywords=apple+flash+drive

These are the new usb flash drives for Iphones I pads, copy you pictures to the usb stick then plug in the apple end to the phone or Ipad via the charging port, you will be required to install an app on the ipad so you can transfer the photo's.


----------

